# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  булочка

## EweX

Идет студент по улице и видит, как какой-то парень пинает ногами булочку. Студент подбегает к нему:
- Ты что? Это же булочка!
- Тихо, ты. Затолкаю за угол - вместе съедим.

----------


## Botanig

=)) зачётище.

----------


## EweX

Botanig везде будешь так писать?
Баян
зачет
гафно)

----------


## Botanig

EweX, а ты создай отдельную тему и там пиши анеки =))

----------


## SMARTER

Дневник студента:
Понедельник; денег нет очень хочется кушать
Вторник: Хочу есть
Среда: О-ох, еще немного и четверг
Четверг: Наконец-то, получил стипендию, пошел с друзьями в общагу отмечать этот праздник,
Пятница: не помню
Суббота: не помню
Воскресенье: не помню
Понедельник: Очень болит голова, и очень хочется ЕСТЬ.
......

П.С. Анекдот может быть неточен.

----------


## Botanig

Фихня.
_________

----------


## Astafer

Ну почему ж? Здесь, как раз, жизненность юмора проявляется во всей своей красе.

----------

